# Dar fe / certificar



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos, 

Éstoy traduciendo una legitimación de un notario y me aparece la siguiente frase:

"doy fe: que por haber sido puesta a mi presencia, legitimo la firma que antecede de XXX".
"Corresponde al número 25 del libro indicador de Legitimaciones"

Alguien podría echarme una mano??
Gracias

Marian


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Je certifie que...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marian_trad

Y como podría poner lo siguiente:

que por haber sido puesta a mi presencia, legitimo la firma que antecede de XXX".

y

"Corresponde al número 25 del libro indicador de Legitimaciones"

gracias
Marian


----------



## GURB

Hola
¿Estás segura de que es "a mi presencia" y no "en mi presencia"?
Tu pourrais dire:_ (l'acte) ayant été signé en ma présence, j'atteste de la validité de la signature de M.X ci-dessus apposée.
Elle (?) correspond au numéro 25 du registre des Légitimations.
_


----------



## Marian_trad

Hola Gurb, si, en el documento pone "a mi presencia"...muchas gracias
Marian


----------



## mamid

"dar fe" en francés es: "dont acte"


----------



## Domtom

-
dar fe de = certifier = faire foi

Según que trae el diccionario jurídico y económico.


----------



## kEnIa

*Je fais foi* ou *dont acte*???


----------



## Tiga

¡Buenos días a todos/as!:

Estoy redactando algo así como un certificado que será entregado a unos estudiantes. ¿Cómo podría expresar lo siguiente?:

Certifico que esta persona ha recibido la nota o posición de 1/15.
J'atteste que cette personne a reçu la mention de 1/15.

En realidad no son calificaciones o notas, sino que la persona con la nota más alta de 15 estudiantes en total recibirá 1/15, la segunda mejor 2/15, y así sucesivamente.

Gracias por vuestras opiniones, son muy valiosas...


----------



## Paquita

J'atteste está muy bien, pero también puedes decir "je certifie" 
La formulación habitual en certificados oficiales es
Je soussigné(e) xxx certifie que yyy ....
"J'atteste" significa = soy testigo


----------



## Tiga

Paquit& said:


> J'atteste está muy bien, pero también puedes decir "je certifie"
> La formulación habitual en certificados oficiales es
> Je soussigné(e) xxx certifie que yyy ....
> "J'atteste" significa = soy testigo


 
Muchas gracias, pero es que ya puse una primera frase con "je certifie...", y no querría repetirme. 
Lo que me preocupa, más que "j'atteste...", es lo de "...a reçu la mention de...". ¿Opinas que está bien la forma en la que lo expresé?. O, ¿tienes otra sugerencia?.


----------



## Paquita

Si se trata de ser el/la primer@ de un grupo de 15, diría "est classé(e) 1er/1ère sur 15" o "a été reçu(e) (si se trata de aprobar un título) 1er sur 15" o "avec la place de 1er.." o "occupe la place de 1er sur 15 dans le classement"


----------



## Tiga

¡Fantástico!. Me han sonado muy bien varias de ellas. ¡Qué lujo poder contar así con vosotros/as!. Merci!


----------



## cisi

Bonjour,
Je suis en train de traduire un document et je nage complètement avec le vocabulaire- Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’aider???

Certifica que la copia fotostática que antecede y que obra de 1 foja(s) útil es reproducción exacta del documento que he tenido a la Acta, encontrándola idéntica en su contenido de modo lo cual doy fe.

Certifié que la photocopie précède et qu' agit de 1 feuille (s) utile est reproduction exacte du document que j'ai eu à l'Acte, en la trouvant identique dans son contenu de manière lequel je faire une foi.

merci!!!


----------



## Domtom

cisi said:


> lo cual doy fe.


 
Me parece, me parece, que sería 

_de (tout) cela j’en atteste._

Pero por supuesto espera la respuesta de quienes entienden. (Yo también doy un intento para aprender.)


----------



## katelijn

cisi said:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis en train de traduire un document et je nage complètement avec le vocabulaire- Est-ce que quelqu’un pourrait m’aider???
> 
> Certifica que la copia fotostática que antecede y que obra de 1 foja(s) útil es reproducción exacta del documento que he tenido a la Acta, encontrándola idéntica en su contenido de modo lo cual doy fe.
> 
> Certifié que la photocopie précède et qu' agit de 1 feuille (s) utile est reproduction exacte du document que j'ai eu à l'Acte, en la trouvant identique dans son contenu de manière lequel je faire une foi.
> 
> merci!!!



Bonjour,

Doy fe = Vu et authentifié
Mala fe: Mauvaise foi


----------



## Radou

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos, 

tengo un problema con la traducción en francés de lo que me parece ser una expresión idiomática en español jurídico

Tengo a la vista copia autorizada del indicado documento público *del que, a mi juicio, y bajo mi responsabilidad, de lo que doy fe expresa* ...

Se trata de un acto notarial

Traducción : J’ai sous les yeux la copie certifiée conforme du document public indiqué, duquel, *selon mon jugement, sous ma responsabilité, dont je rends compte*


*Gracias *


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Tengo a la vista copia autorizada del indicado documento público *del que, a mi juicio, y bajo mi responsabilidad, de lo que doy fe expresa* ...
> Traducción : J’ai sous les yeux la copie certifiée conforme du document public indiqué, duquel, *selon mon jugement, sous ma responsabilité, dont je rends compte*


 
Hola:
*Dar fe*: certificar o afirmar la verdad de algo. Se puede traducir por "certifier/attester": 
"... duquel (document), à mon avis et sous ma responsabilité, j'_atteste (de manière expresse?)..."_

_A mi juicio: "à mon avis"._


----------



## Radou

Muchas gracias !


----------



## lunar

À la fin d'un document légal, par exemple, ou dans d'autres contextes :

En foi de quoi
Dont acte


----------



## Vistoria

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola amigos/as ,

Me está costando traducir bien la siguiente "attestation du notaire".

*Yo, ............, notario de ................. doy fe de que la presente fotocopia es reproducción íntegra y exacta del documento original, que tengo a la vista y cotejo, y por tanto testimonio literal del mismo, que expido en ....*​ 

Mi propuesta es la siguiente: 

Je soussigné ................, notaire de ................dont acte que la présente photocopie est une reproduction intégrale et excate du docuement original que j'ai à vue et je confronte, et par conséquent témoignage littéral, que je délivre à ....

Por favor, necesito comentarions y propuestas para despejar mis dudas. 

Gracias,


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

*Certifie*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alexieta

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola! Traducción de un certificado de nacimiento.

Frase original: Certifico que la presente es copia fiel del original que tuve a la vista y que fotocopié del libro que la conitine. Doy fe.

Propuesta: Je donne acte d’avoir certifiée que la presente copie est fidele a l’original que j’avais lu, après avoir l’extrait photocopié du livre ou il se trouve cette acte.---------------


Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Más arriba te dan la solución: *Dont acte.*

Revisa tu frase, tiene errores. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## alexieta

Ya...gracias. La palabra contiene la he escrito mal sin darme cuenta. El problema es que la propuesta de arriba no me sirve ya que la estructura aunque es parecida no es exactamente la misma. Si alguien me pudiera hacer alguna valoración de mi frase en concreto se lo agradecería mucho.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Namarne

lunar said:


> Dont acte





Gévy said:


> *Dont acte.*


Disculpad, me ha llamado mucho la atención. ¿Sabéis si el *dont* viene de alguna forma antigua del verbo _donner_, o si es el pronombre relativo _dont_? 

Gracias.


----------



## lunar

¡Hola!
Explicación procedente de Wiktionnaire:

Ellipse de l’expression « Ce dont il est donné acte » ou « Ce dont il est pris acte » (le mot « acte » étant utilisé au sens juridique).

perdona no sé poner el enlace. :-(

(Ya lo han puesto abajo ¡youpy!)


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Alexieta:




alexieta said:


> Ya...gracias. La palabra contiene la he escrito mal sin darme cuenta. El problema es que la propuesta de arriba no me sirve ya que la estructura aunque es parecida no es exactamente la misma. Si alguien me pudiera hacer alguna valoración de mi frase en concreto se lo agradecería mucho.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano


 
La norma 5 de nuestro foro prohibe las correcciones o revisiones de textos.

Gévy ya te ha indicado que revises tu frase y no creo que se refería a tu error al escribir "contiene", sino más bien a tu traducción al francés.

*Dont acte* es perfectamente correcto en tu contexto. Es la fórmula consagrada en francés.



> Formule terminant un acte juridique, un contrat, un avenant et spécifiant qu’il est donné acte par un officier ministériel ou qu’il est pris acte entre les contractants de ce qui précède.


http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/dont_acte

Athos de Tracia (moderadora)


----------



## Namarne

lunar said:


> Ellipse de l’expression « Ce dont il est donné acte » ou « Ce dont il est pris acte » (le mot « acte » étant utilisé au sens juridique).





Athos de Tracia said:


> http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/dont_acte


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Drakann

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola a todos. Estaba mirando un texto perteneciente al campo jurídico (concretamente a la emisión de un documento por parte de la secretaría de mi facultad) y me preguntaba cuál sería el equivalente formal en francés; pues no creo que sea eficaz traducirlo directamente. Os voy a dejar una parte del texto a ver si me podéis dar algunas opciones o ideas. ¡Muchas gracias!

_El Administrador Gerente,

CERTIFICA:

Que según los documentos originales que se encuentran en esta unidad de gestión académica, el alumno (tal) ha cursado las asignaturas de su plan de estudio:_

El texto luego sigue, pero esa primera parte es la que más preguntas me supone. En cualquier caso, merci en avance! ^^


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Me parece que puedes traducir literalmente, sin ningún problema. Si recuerdo bien, en francés y en este tipo de escritos sería más habitual poner el "que" a continuación en esta misma línea:

CERTIFIE QUE :

- bla, bla, bla...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## parisgroove

Bonjour tout le monde!

Je n'ai pas pu trouver les "formules" plus utilisées en France pour terminer un document légal...
J'aurai donc besoin d'un petit "coup de pouce" avec ces deux paragraphes!
(j'ai fait une traduction littérale, à faute de connaitre le milieux juridique, mais je n'aime pas du tout ma traduction! est-ce que quelqu'un connait les bonnes formulations?)

voici ma tentative :s

(original en esp)

"PUBLICACIÓN.- En este día, y una vez firmada por todos los Magistrados que la han dictado, se da a la anterior sentencia la publicidad ordenada por la Constitución y las Leyes. DOY FE."
PUBLICATION. - Dans ce jour, et une fois signée par tous les Magistrats qui l'ont dictée, on donne à la sentence précédente la publicité ordonnée par la Constitution et les Lois. (pas terrible!)
VU ET AUTHENTIFIE.

Norma 2: Una sola pregunta por hilo
Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Como verás leyendo todo este hilo desde el principio lo más habitual en esta jerga es terminar por "dont acte".

La revisión de frases enteras está prohibida. Norma 5. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## saimon1969

*NUEVA PREGUNTA

*Cuando ya existe un hilo, no abras uno nuevo. Gracias.​
"... acta la cual, Yo el notario doy fe tener a la vista, y transcribo integralmente de acuerdo a lo siguiente..."

Alguien sabe como podria traducir esta expresion ? Yo pensaba en algo como "acte dont je certifie avoir pris connaissance...". Exacto ?


----------

